

The design of LLVM - fwilliams
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/the-design-of-llvm/240001128

======
signa11
architecture-of-open-source-applications, also contains a (free) chapter on
LLVM: [http://aosabook.org/en/llvm.html](http://aosabook.org/en/llvm.html)

